# methergine for miscarriage



## minime1

I was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage/blighted ovum. I am 10 wks and the sac measured 6wks. Anyway.....I started cramping before bed last night, when I woke up this morning, I started bleeding. The cramps have felt like a heavy period. My doctor called me in a prescription for methergine to help my uterus to contract out all of the tissue. I had a d&c scheduled for tuesday...I guess I will not be needing that anymore? Has anyone ever taken methergine for miscarriage? I have only taken 1 pill about 2 1/2 hrs ago and it is starting to really hurt. I have to take a pill every 8 hrs.


----------



## minime1

???


----------



## new37

This sounds like the drug i took Misoprostol - to induce the mc - i'm not sure if it's the same or not. I had a missed miscarriage - we found out at 3 mos - but fetus was only 7-8 weeks big. Anyway - dr gave me two doses to take, that i inserted vaginally - 6 hrs inbetween. After about 3hrs i got what felt like strong menstral cramps and lots of blood - but then the cramps and bleeding seemed to subside. i took the second dose at the 6 hr mark and the cramps and bleeding came back stronger then before about and hour later - and the sac passed along with some big giant clots. I think bled very lightly over the next two weeks along with passing little bits of tissue.

I'm not sure if it's the same drug or not but it sounds like it could be - be patient you'll get through. So sorry for your loss sweetheart.


----------



## MRS_HJO

I am taking methergine currently. I am having a natural miscarriage and it started on Tuesday... I passed the baby on Thursday at the doctor's office... He said there was still more in the uterus, so he prescribed me methergine to help contract the uterus and make the remaining lining and sac come out so that nothing was left behind to cause infection or scarring or bleeding out. Basically, I can tell you that I'm supposed to take it 3 times a day for 3 days... And it causes very bad contractions and cramping which I had experienced when I was passing the baby... Still bleeding very heavy and it is now the end of Saturday. If you are getting a D&C though, you should not have all this heavy bleeding and heavy cramping... Maybe he is giving it to you as a precaution. Let me know if you have other questions regarding this...

I'm very sorry for your loss, as I am right there with you.


----------

